# New TTS Owner Introducing Himself



## Largey (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all just joined the forum. I'm looking to understand more about what I can and can't or more importantly shouldn't do with my car. Hoping there are experts here to help. I'm going to post a question that has probably been asked many times about ECU remapping.

Cheers!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to th forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome have a look here as well www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------

